# WiFi Paint?



## neckcrank (Dec 2, 2009)

Has anyone here have any experience using this product? Or has anyone made their own. It appears that it is paint with aluminum oxide and/or iron oxide blended in. 

Through my brief research there's some speculation that lead based paint offered the same ability which is really why our government banned its use. It appearantly hinders their ability to use wall penetrating surveillance. Them sneaky b_____s!

Anyway, I think this will be a growing market. What do you think?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just cover my walls with aluminum foil and the foil hat keeps out warrantless brain scans


----------



## neckcrank (Dec 2, 2009)

*puts on tin foil hat*


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have no brain so a scan is impossible!


----------



## paintered (Dec 7, 2009)

*anti wi-fi*

Hay take a look at this .http://www.psfk.com/2009/10/anti-wi-fi-paint.html


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I just cover my walls with aluminum foil and the foil hat keeps out warrantless brain scans


I love word pictures.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> I just cover my walls with aluminum foil and the foil hat keeps out warrantless brain scans


 Hay, I did that! Actually it was a small recording room that was getting interference from a nearby radio station. Papered the whole thing in tin foil and grounded it. It really really works! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Here ya go.http://www.trutv.com/shows/conspiracy_theory/index.html


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I just cover my walls with aluminum foil and the foil hat keeps out warrantless brain scans


Funny thing is, such technology actually exists.

I told people about it in 1998 and they said I was crazy.

Now the herd is finally meandering over into the knowledge I was rebuked/ostracized for. This pattern is not unusual.



Sometimes I wonder if it is wrong to take great pleasure in saying I told you so when people directed scathing negativity at you for understanding things that they didn't? 

And then I think, who am I to judge? Maybe they like the taste of crow! 



In any case, feast your minds on this:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you wrap your feet in tin foil at night and sleep in it, it will cure your athletes foot.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> If you wrap your feet in tin foil at night and sleep in it, it will cure your athletes foot.


The best way to get rid of athletes feet is to stop peeing in the shower.


----------



## rickboyd (Jan 22, 2010)

*paint blocking calls?*



paintered said:


> Hay take a look at this .http://www.psfk.com/2009/10/anti-wi-fi-paint.html


so if aluminum blocks telephone signals 
then why will they inside an aluminum airplane

just cuz you aren't sposed to make calls doesn't mean you can't


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Veeeery innnntereeesting.... wonder how much a five weighs? :laughing:


paintered said:


> Hay take a look at this .http://www.psfk.com/2009/10/anti-wi-fi-paint.html


----------

